

Ask HN: I just lost more than 80 points for no apparent reason? - MrBra

Not that it has much importance, but still it feels a bit unkind.
Is this happening to all profiles?<p>Don&#x27;t know if it&#x27;s related, but I noticed this just after a comment I made started being upvoted a lot.
======
gus_massa
Try contacting the moderator dang by email to hn@ycombinator.com . It's the
preferred method and it's usually faster and more reliable because sometimes
they don't find the thread.

------
billconan
I can understand your feeling.

the voting system never works well. down voting should be about quality, not
opinion. but people simply down vote opposite opinions.

One lesson I learnt is, never say anything negative about google here.

~~~
MrBra
The thing is I had not been downvoted on either a submitted article or
comment! In fact right before the 80 points drop, I was actually being upvoted
for a comment I had just posted.

So the strange thing is I can't understand where this drop came from, thus the
"no apparent reason" in the title.

